# How to wash your car with one bucket of water



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have been doing some thinking about the way I do things in my personal life, and I realize that there are times that I am wasteful. So this video made me realize that I can be more effective if I used only one bucket of water while washing my truck






Enjoy!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is my kind of conservation!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like it may have damaged the paint just a bit  
Cool vid, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Missed a spot...


----------

